# Keeping Frontosa in a 4' tank?



## woadito (Feb 2, 2012)

I know people will say that ideally you need a 6' tank to keep a colony of them, but I am just wondering if anybody has seen or tried to keep maybe 3 or 4 of them in a 4' tank successfully.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is a 15" fish. Not frontosa, but even an 8" fish I had in my 48" tank really looked too big and seemed cramped. Like he was continuously brought up short because he came to the end of the tank unexpectedly.


----------



## scottdeasy (Jan 11, 2011)

Contrary to popular belief, I was forced to keep three 8-10 inch Frontosas in a 75 gallon for awhile when I had some tank problems. The back of the tank was piled high with some dark rock with large caves. The fronts not only seemed fine and happy in this set up, but they bred repeatedly and there were several generations growing up alongside the adults.

Still, the plan was to get them in a bigger tank asap, but then occured a heater disaster and that was the tragic end of that plan. :x

I think it is fine to include fronts in a smaller tank setup and get a chance to see and enjoy them, but I would definitely have a long-term plan for moving them to a bigger tank or giving them to someone who can provide that.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

There is a whole industry out there keeping three chickens in the space of a 10G tank, and the chickens lay plenty of eggs. But if you ask me, that something can be done doesn't mean you should do it. Just my 2c.


----------



## woadito (Feb 2, 2012)

How about a 60'?


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

a 60 foot tank would be sick! 

a 5 footer is better, you could keep a group in there, imo.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

OK, I'll try again. The question is not can it be done, it is should it be done. I am quite certain that with excellent filtration and plenty of water changes, I could keep a single Frontosa alive in a 10G tank for many years. Give me a 20G, and I am confident if I put a bit of effort in the project, I could get two Fronts to breed in there. Keeping Frontosa in a 48", let along a 60" tank, can absolutely be done. Many people have proven it.

However, I personally would not want to cram a 15" fish in so small a tank. I think it's inhumane, and I certainly would not enjoy watching the fish in there. Frankly, my Fronts are in a 8'x2'x2', and it I didn't have the space for an 8' tank, I would prefer to keep other fish. I have a 125G with a colony of Tropheus, and it's an amazing sight! There are so many interesting cichlids from Lake Tanganyika alone, many of which will do fine in mid sized and even small tanks. I used to have a 5G shelldweller setup that was my favorite tank for years! If you like the look of Frontosa, and only have space for a 4' tank, consider Neolamprologus tretocephalus. They look a lot like Fronts, but only grow to 6", and will do great in a 4' tank!

If you are determined to keep Fronts in a mid sized tank, it is really up to you. Nobody is stopping you. You know how big they get. Take a tape measure and mark the size of your tank and the size of the fish. Then you can decide what you are comfortable with. Nobody else can make the decision for you.

BTW - I assume you mean 60". If you have a 60' tank, that would be plenty for a small whale


----------



## woadito (Feb 2, 2012)

LOL @ 60'  sorry must have missed the shift key. Anyways thanks for the input guys.


----------



## scottdeasy (Jan 11, 2011)

Reviewing this post, I realize I may have been unclear in my last post.

I think it is ok to keep JUVENILE/YOUNG fronts in a smaller tank for awhile to enjoy them, but I would certainly have a plan for providing for them long term as they grow older. Either a bigger tank, trade, or someone who has the space.

I agree with you completely fmueller.


----------

